# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Drenaje >  Rehabilitación de redes de drenaje mediante agua a alta presión

## F. Lázaro

Hola a todos.

He visto una ponencia bastante interesante del Comité Nacional Español de Grandes Presas, realizada por el Ing. de Caminos Luís García García y también por el Dr. Ing. de Caminos Alberto Gonzalo Carracedo.

El documento trata sobre la rehabilitación de redes de drenaje usando agua a alta presión, así como la experiencia en más de treinta presas españolas, todo perfectamente detallado tanto textual como gráficamente  :Smile: 

Os dejo el enlace al pdf por si queréis echarle una ojeadilla  :Wink: 

http://www.spancold.es/Ponencias/JEPVIII_043.pdf

Un saludo.

----------

Josito1969 (12-mar-2018)

----------


## ben-amar

Un articulo muy interesante y que muestra de forma muy clara el procedimiento de limpieza de los drenajes.
Figuras muy bien escogidas e ilustrativas.
Gracias Federico

----------


## milagro4

buenas, necesito informacion actualizada de este tema

----------

